

How to grow my social app at the beginning? - jmcastel

I have an app that lets you share rate and comment anonymous photos: [redacted].
What would be the best strategy to increase my user database without paying for that ? I know, it s a pretty large question but anyway, is there some &quot;keys&quot; or &quot;basics&quot; to accomplish this ?
======
FaisalAbid
Fake it! Fake it so when real users come on, they see lots of content and have
a good exp

~~~
jmcastel
Ok but i was wondering how to get 3 users from 1 user for exemple.

